# new to hobby, please help



## findingnemo

Background: I am a new hobbyist and trying to get a FOWLR setup for my house. I started off knowing nothing about keeping marine fish. But I have worked hard to learn. Right now all I have is a tank full of freshwater. The tank is in my basement away from the sun and it is mounted on a stand. I am very eager to get into this hobby.

Tank: 48x18x20. There is a Hole on the side of the tank that is about 1 inch from the top and the hole is about 2inch in diameter.


http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tankeg3.jpg

At first I had no idea why there was a hole in my tank. But I did some reading and found out that it is probably for something called a sump and that a sump could also contain a something called a refugium.

Equipment: In terms of equipment I have nothing. I have spent my spare time the past few weeks reading websites and bought three books. "The new marine aquarium", "Saltwater aquariums for dummies", and "The new encyclopedia of the saltwater aquarium"

In terms of equipment, as far as I understand I need the following?
(Please let me know if I'm missing or if I have too much)

A submergible electric heater
(how many watts and what is a model?)
A Protein Skimmer
(how big and what is a good model?)
A few powerheads (2?)
(what is a good model)
A pump, to pump water from the sump fugium back up to the tank
(how big and what is a good model?)
A powerfilter
(how big and what is a good model?)
A Timer
Test Kits (ammonia, nitrate and nitrite)
Hydrometer
Salt mix
(what is a good type?)
Live sand
Live rock
Crushed coral
Calcium reactor
(do I need one? I'm not planning on having any corals)

Lighting
(what kind of bulbs?)
Thermometer
Timer
Buckets and sponges and nets
Sumpfugium
(I plan to make my own, following some DIY guides to custom fit my space)
(Should I include a Wet/Dry bioball type filter in the sump?)
I plan on making something like this&#8230;


http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sumpni0.jpg

For tank cleaners I found this list online: (please let me know if this is ok and if they are compatible with my tank size, FOWLR setup and fish selections)

Hermit Crabs, Dwarf Blue Leg Hermits, Queen Conch, Trochus Snails, Mexican Turbo Snails, Cerrith Snails, Emerald Crabs, Skunk Cleaner Shrimp, Horse Shoe Crabs, Lawnmower Blenny

Fish: I've read that I should choose my fish first so I have checked out some compatibility charts and I've read that for each gallon I should have 1-1.5 inch of fish (full grown size minus tail). This is the list of fish I plan on keeping. ( But please let me know if they are compatible with the other stuff like equipment and such) I'm also not too sure on the order to introduce them into the tank.

| Flame Angel Fish (one)
|Royal Gramma Basslet (one)
|Jeweled Bleeny (one)
|Threadfin Cardinalfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Orangestriped cardinalfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Ocellaris Clownfish (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Green Mandarinfish (two introduced to tank at same time)
|Catalina Goby (three introduced to tank at same time)
|Foxface Rabbitfish (one)
|Yellow Tank (one)
|Pacific Blue Tang (one)
|yellow streaked fairy wrasse (one) 
|filamented flasher wrasse (three, females first than one male)

For a Total of 97.5 inches of fish full grown

Live Rock: Also if I am to cure my live rock this is what my understanding is&#8230; I can buy a rubber garbage can and fill it with salt water making sure it is ok with a hydrometer and keep the water at like 80F and have a powerhead in there and let it run with minimal light distrubance. Doing partial changes of water every 2-3 days and rotated the rocks ever 2-3 days? And continue this for four weeks?

I've read some sites and they say to smell the rock when buying it from the store. What is it suppose to smell like? How does cured live rock look like and how does uncured live rock look like? How do I transport it from the store to my house?

Conclusion: I know I put like a whole story together, but I have a lot of questions and being new I would like to make sure im going in knowledgeable so that I can minimize screw-up's. I will be taking pictures and posting my progress.

Thank you everyone in advanced for your advice and guidance. When replying please remember that I am new so I hope I am very ignorant in this hobby so helpful non hateful comments only&#8230; thanks!


----------



## UnderTheSea

One of the best things you can do when getting into the hobby is to setup some tank tours. A lot of what you have described is old school or you are being mis-informed. Base on your list below you are going to waste thousands of dollars. One of the best books I have read is by Anthony Calfo "Book of Coral Propagation" Volumne 1 Editions 2. It goes much beyond the propagation and includes setup info.

A submergible electric heater - Get 2 instead of 1 for back up purposes and consider a controller like the ATC-300
A Protein Skimmer - Euro-Reef RS80 as your tank is roughly a 70g, this is one piece of equipment that you should not cheap out on.
A few powerheads (2?) - 2 Koralia 4's should be fine, You can go high end on the PH's but these seem to be proving themselves after a year on the market
A pump, to pump water from the sump fugium back up to the tank - there is a calculation that goes into considering a pump, how high is the Display tank (DT) from your sump?
A powerfilter - NO NO NO, this becomes a nitrate factory
A Timer
Test Kits (ammonia, nitrate and nitrite) - also PH, calcium
Hydrometer - skip the Hydrometer and go with a refractometer
Salt mix - there are many types of salt and everyone has their own opinion, I've been successful using IO (Instant Ocean)
Live sand
Live rock
Crushed coral - No stay away from this.
Calcium reactor - if you are staying with a FOWLER you don't need this, just dose Kalk when you calcium starts being consumed by coraline

Lighting - Your low end would be normal output. I would suggest considering T5's
Thermometer - If you go with a controller like the ATC-300 it has a thermometer built in
Timer
Buckets and sponges and nets - hehehe don't worry about buckets, soon enough you will have a bunch of empty salt buckets laying around. In my three years of having my tank setup I've never used a net.
Sumpfugium - have a look at Marc's site here, there is some great DIY projects. Stay away from bioballs, substitute them for live rock rubble

http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html

To be continued


----------



## UnderTheSea

Liverock - smell the rock  Ask them when they brought it in. The longer they have had it the longer it's been curing. Not a big issue though, no matter whether it is from someone elses tank or from the store there is going to be die off and cause your tank to cycle. Don't rush things, let your water parameters stabilize before rushing and adding live stock. Don't worry about cycling your rock in a rubber maid. Do your aquascaping, add your substate then add your premixed saltwater.

I don't use hermit crabs as they were picking off my snails too often. I had emerald crabs to handle buble algae but sold them off when the tank was cured. Don't use horseshoe crabs either, they are very messy.
You will have to add the fish slowly so you don't shock your system. If you are going to have a heavy bio load you may want to consider a higher rated skimmer than the one I suggested earlier, maybe even going up to the RS135


----------



## findingnemo

UnderTheSea said:


> Sumpfugium - have a look at Marc's site here, there is some great DIY projects. Stay away from bioballs, substitute them for live rock rubble
> 
> http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


So do i still have to have a wet/dry or can I just have a section with live rock rubble? Cuz the wet/dry means i have to have it higher than the water level right?

Any recommendations for where to shop for these products, (Live Rock, Protien Skimmer, etc)


----------



## blossom112

LOL
do you really know what your getting into lol
WHAT an awesome hobby and can sure suck the money out of you !'
You can use LR it acts as a filter .
underthe sea is right with everything he said !
I will just point out i went for the cheaper skimmer corallife,and it sucks makes a lot of noise ,like he said DONT cheap out on this !
CC can end up being a nitrate factory and have herd too many horror stories about it hardening also,he is right on this product.
best is argonite or sand (sugar grade size)
What i did to cycle my tank is i baught uncured live rock (cost about 1k)
But when i want more now i could add one peice at a time or rubbermaid it .
OH YOU will know what people mean by the smell , if you get uncured be prepared for a smelly home for about a week or 2 .
So from what i see you want 24 fish?
in 70 GL you might want to go for the 40gl sump ,but again as underthesea says the calculations must be exact ,i have hed more horror stories on this also .
I have a 90gl with a 20gl sump and really thinking about upgrading this to either a 40 or a 60 ,but then i need to change my cabinet grrr.
I find it difficult with LR and skimmer in the 20 gl as i broke a glass insert ,you may want to go arcrilic on the sump,or use a thicker glass.
no way i can fit a refuge in my sump as it is now :-(
the powerheads he mentioned are what most people use ,i have 2 ,and notice i have too must dead space so im going to get 2 to 4 more.

I would however suggest your most important investment sould be a RO/DI ...............................I find with conditioning my water i do have a lot of algea growth .
The worst thing for me is investing in equipment that just sucks and you have already spent the cash ,and its really too crappy to even resell to someone else .
Be carefull in buying ,the stores will normally sell "what they have" not whats best ,and with that many fish your looking at 300 to 500 (maybe more)for a top quality skimmer (something im regretting now)
Dont forget the QT you will need 

WELCOME to salt water !
I am a newbie myself


----------



## findingnemo

I will be using acylic to make the sump, it will be 1/4 thick and i have to measure my cabinet and figure out what protien skimmer im getting before I can actually built it. 

Also need to know where in GTA is good place to shop for my equipment and how to bring the live rock back home safely...


----------



## UnderTheSea

There are so many shops now in the GTA. For products the shops I use is JLAquatics, Sea-U-Marine and NAFB. Very seldom do I go to BA unless everywhere else is out of stock then I ask them to price match.

Do you have any experience with acrylic? One of the easiest ways to make a sump is to take an old glass tank and have baffles made and silicon them in the way you want.

I've brought LR home in various methods, 2 common ones is in a bucket of SW or in a box surounded by newsprint drenched in SW.


----------



## findingnemo

I dont have experience, with Acrylics but I'm pretty sure I can get the company to cut the size for me and I just put it together with weldon#4

But i enjoy the challenge.

While I'm doing all this stuff should I save time and cure my rock in buckets instead of in my tank cuz it will probably take me a few weeks to make the sump and setup the tank. That way I have my rock ready as soon as my tank is?


----------



## blossom112

just my opinion you dont need the sump to cycle the tank , i would just go ahead and start cycling , but cap off the overfllow lol
Then move some rock to the sump ,that wont take long to scum up lol
Thats how i did my tank ,,,,, but took me 4 ever to figure out this sump thingy lmao
p.s .... i just started buying stuff at home depot , saving me money too !
where can you get weldon#4?


----------



## findingnemo

Hmm.. I actually have a hole in my tank so I have to set up the pipes before I can cover the hole to the pipe. Finding the right size maybe an issue though...

Its two inches and there are ridges so I think its somthing you screw in?

Um weldon#4 I went to yellowpages>typed in acrylic>clicked on "Plastic world"

then when i was redirected to their site, I went to products>glues> and this is what it says

ACRYLIC GLUE actually it is a solvent that melts the plastic together. Clear joints are achieve when properly done.
Weldon 3 -fast setting, water thin
Weldon 4 -slow setting water thin
Weldon 5 -for extruded acrylic
Weldon 16 -a syrupy mix
Weldon 40 - a paste - thinner available
These will also work on styrene and ABS

Syringe or Bottle applicators are available.

So I'm pretty sure they sell it. Like I said, im just at the research stage and havent actually done anything yet.

Just trying to see what types of equipment I need and get a price range in the GTA area.

Link to the weldon#4 thing

http://www.plasticworld.ca/index.asp?pid=24


----------



## blossom112

great thanks a bunch .. we have been looking for it ,now hope they sell it.
From what i herd they dont sell to gen public in canada .
because im thinking it may be cheaper to make a sump too 
tx


----------



## UnderTheSea

Plastic world is very popular for aquariasts. Remember to finely sand all your joints. and take your time.


----------



## findingnemo

Also if anyone can comment on my sump picture

For my fish I got most of my info on size of tank, full growth size, and compatibility from

http://www.peteducation.com/category_summary.cfm?cls=16&cat=1830

I went to every single link, read each fish's description and then matched it with

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1830&articleid=2605

Most of the fish are semi-aggresive and freindly growing not more than 6inch except the two tangs and the foxface.

But I was careful of the minimum tank sizes and so i came down to this list.

If anyone has an idea which ones to introduce first and last. That would be great.


----------



## wtac

Not sure if you have read this but I posted this up a few months back. To Edit, Korallias are on my "Be Weary" list as to this date, of 12 that I have used since they came out, 7 has failed for no apparent reason. I'm still waiting for replacements.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3341

With your fish list, IMHO/E, there should be no issue no matter what order. Tangs and Foxfaces don't like what has a similar shape and color to them. Even so, after a day and frequent feeding, it all settles down 

Here's a DIY site to give you some ideas for sumps, etc.

http://www.melevsreef.com/

HTH


----------



## findingnemo

Since my fish list seems pretty good I guess I did my reasearch ok then right?  

So when I get to the point where I am done cycling my tank and add the first couple fishes. Do I have to put them in the quarantine tank first still?
Or its ok to add my first fishses directly to the tank and then all the other ones to the quarantine tank.


Please advise.


----------



## blossom112

Yes QT the fish cause if they end up with ick it can live on your LR .
QT everything you want to put in your tank .
You dont want to end up with the mess im in right now with spiders from corals ,such a pain ,i never would have thaught you had to QT corals .
Plus the stress of moving higher chance of it too!
Treat you tank like its edan lol
I have to take everything out of main(corals) now i just have to scrub my LR and take sand out and boil it as the spiders are living in the sand now .
So be carefull TRUST me 
I think i would start with the fish that are known to have ick first ,and wouldnt have LR in the QT


----------



## UnderTheSea

blossom112 said:


> Yes QT the fish cause if they end up with ick it can live on your LR .
> QT everything you want to put in your tank .
> You dont want to end up with the mess im in right now with spiders from corals ,such a pain ,i never would have thaught you had to QT corals .
> Plus the stress of moving higher chance of it too!
> Treat you tank like its edan lol
> I have to take everything out of main(corals) now i just have to scrub my LR and take sand out and boil it as the spiders are living in the sand now .
> So be carefull TRUST me
> I think i would start with the fish that are known to have ick first ,and wouldnt have LR in the QT


I have been either very luck or my method of introducing livestock to my tank is working. I do a FW dip of anything entering my tank but do not QT anything. I have read several articles on the stress these fish go through to get into your tank. Some diver catching the fish, tossing them onto boat, then packaged up and going to a wholesaler, then to your local LFS then into your QT and then into your DT. All I do is climatize, dip and put into my display. I have never (keeping my fingers crossed) had a outbreak of ick or any other disease. I've lost 2 fish, one that jumped and one that got stuck to a MJ.

Disclaimer - This is just how I do things and am not responsible for how you do things...


----------



## findingnemo

blossom112 said:


> Yes QT the fish cause if they end up with ick it can live on your LR .
> QT everything you want to put in your tank .
> You dont want to end up with the mess im in right now with spiders from corals ,such a pain ,i never would have thaught you had to QT corals .
> Plus the stress of moving higher chance of it too!
> Treat you tank like its edan lol
> I have to take everything out of main(corals) now i just have to scrub my LR and take sand out and boil it as the spiders are living in the sand now .
> So be carefull TRUST me
> I think i would start with the fish that are known to have ick first ,and wouldnt have LR in the QT


So if that was to happen to the LR you would have to boil the LR and it would become dead rock and a waste of all your $$?


----------



## UnderTheSea

For me 80% of my rock is made by "ME". The 20% I purchased from someone I knew and trusted in there reef keeping habits. I also haven't added rock in 2 and half years.


----------



## findingnemo

How does one make their own live rock?


----------



## blossom112

HE is brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!! check out his pictures .
im going tomorrow to get the stuffff and make some my friend from downstairs is going to to.
How long does it take to seed ? and look live?
Thanks you just saved me thousands lol


----------



## findingnemo

Underthesea, how do I see your pictures?


Do I need special permission, rights, or posts to view pictures?

I wanna see...


----------



## findingnemo

Well thanks everyone for the help so far, I have an idea of what I need now. I will research brands and prices and update my post and seek further input. 

Thanks agian!


----------



## findingnemo

Ok so the final list of stuff i need is:


Refractometer
Powerheads
Pump
TitaniumGrounding Probe
Ground Fault Circuit
Salt Mix
Aragonite Sand
Test Kit
RO/DI
Skimmer
Live Rock
Sump 30g
Light Bulbs
Light Base
Thermometer controler
Thermometer Display
Thermometer cheap for QT
Quarantine tank 30g
Tank 75g
Pipes PVC
HOB Filter for QT


Did I miss anything (besides Fish lol)


----------



## findingnemo

Looking back at this ive gone pretty far.

So I got the tank all cleaned and ready. All my plumming is done.

Got the sump in.


Filling tank and sump for a wet run to see if I encounter any problems before aquascaping and putting in salt water.


----------



## Tabatha

findingnemo said:


> Filling tank and sump for a wet run to see if I encounter any problems before aquascaping and putting in salt water.



Wooo hooo!!! Congratulations, you're going to have so much fun finding all the hitchhikers on your rock. Have you been keeping it submerged?


----------



## findingnemo

I havent picked up my LR yet, all I have atm is the BR.

Once im done the aquascaping ill leave room for some LR and get it and put it into my tank.


----------



## UnderTheSea

Can't wait to see some pics.....  

I hope seeing someone else's setup gave you a good idea on setting everything up.

Chris


----------



## findingnemo

Hopefully i can get the tank running with SW and LR by the Sunday.

If everything goes well.


----------



## findingnemo

Alright I got the BR in the tank. Should I have substrate in the tank when im cycling it?

Or should I wait until the cycle is finished before adding the sand?


----------



## UnderTheSea

Keep your BR in there and add the LR and your subtrate. If you add things in stages your are going to kick your tank into a cycle each time depending on the volume.


----------



## findingnemo

Sand is in... 

boy is the water cloudy


----------



## findingnemo

Ok after 4 months of research and reading, reading, reading... 
Heres what it look like so far...

My water is pretty yellowish. I think i didnt wash the sand enough.

Heres some pics of the tank with the lights on. Its still pretty cloudy in there... 


http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06193mv3.jpg


http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06192nm6.jpg


http://img178.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06194iv0.jpg


http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06195xl0.jpg


----------



## Tabatha

Wow, reading your profile, you've really gone all out! I wish you much success and enjoyment from your new system! We certainly enjoy ours!


----------



## findingnemo

The cloudy stuff is starting to go away...

heres an updated pic.


http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06199pq8.jpg


----------



## Ciddian

Exciting!!!!


----------



## ameekplec.

Stunning as it is, really like the rock work! I can't wait to see it start to fill up.


----------



## UnderTheSea

Looking good. Don't worry about the cloudiness, as the bacteria colonizes on the sand it will weigh it down and prevent if from free floating as much.

Now you are getting to the hardest part. Sitting there looking at rocks and sea water while your tank goes through the normal cycle to equal out the parameters. Just be patient now and don't try to rush anything.as much.


----------



## findingnemo

Ya, my dad and brother are already asking me when we can put stuff in.

Yesterday I looked at my LR and there are quite a few really small featherdusters there. 

I also saw something that looked like a small (1cm) shrimp crawling out of the rock when I shined my flashlight at my LR. Not sure if its an amphipod or a baby mantis shrimp. (even though ive never seen both in real life before). Kinda worried about that...

My skimmer is going completly nuts.

Here is a pic of my sump prior to it going nuts.

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06202xq2.jpg

Now all those bubbles go right up to the top and over the skimmer filling the whole section of that sump with bubbles. I kinda switched it off and am gonna raise it a few inches.

My PH went from 7.8 to a whopping dark purple (9?), and my Ammonia went from .25 to like 2 in one day... Hope thats normal and that my PH will lower.
I tested my rocks prior to putting it in the tank and i got a reading of 8. I soaked them in water for a few days and tested it...

The lights in my refug and the main lights are working during opposite times.

Thats all for now...


----------



## UnderTheSea

Lighting isn't important at this stage, a few hours a day and you will be ok. I had only 2 x 40w NO lighting on my system for the first month. Less light = less chance for a crazy algae outbreak. I wouldn't even worry about measuring parameters for a couple of weeks, the number will only depress you  It's hard to tell from the pics but you have your return pump in the center of the sump? The looks of the baffles you shouldn't be getting any microbubbles. What is your salinity? Oh and one more questions I promise - is that a DJ electronics strip? I've been looking for one of them for a while now.... Ahhh that reminds me, gotta PM someone.


----------



## findingnemo

Ya I noticed my LR is getting spots of green algae  yikes

Ya during my research I thought it would be beneficial to have a powerbar with individual switches. Then I couldnt find any in GTA. So I had to order it online. I dont really remember where I got it from. But I remember that they charged me VAT  AND they dont update the process of the purchase and NEVER returned any of my emails...

My Salt is at 1.025
My Ph dropped to 8.3
Ammonia is between darker than 2 but lighter than 4

Yup my return is in the center. When I turn off the skimmer i dont get microbubbles.

I made a 4inch stand lastnight out of my handy eggcrate (you were right, this stuff is great). The skimmer doesnt overflow but the skimate is rather wet. I have to adjust the pvc to halfway close. Perhaps I shall run the skimmer after a week or so. 

Well.. gotta work on my DIY auto top off now.

Will update....


----------



## findingnemo

DIY Auto top off installed.

Ammonia 3
NitrIte 1
NitRAte 20
Ph 8
Sal 1.025

Not running lights anymore cuz im getting green hair algae

Most cloudy stuff is almost gone


http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06237vi9.jpg


http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06240hu6.jpg


http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06235dy4.jpg


http://img364.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06236yk5.jpg


http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06243ym7.jpg


----------



## Tabatha

Since you're pretty much pimped out, look into the EcoTech VorTech MP40 for this tank.

Check out these reviews:

Nano-Reef.com: http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167991

AquariumPros: http://www.aquariumpros.ca/reviews/showproduct.php?product=192&cat=10&sl=v&limit=views

YouTube:











We ordered an MP20 for out 40g from Salty Supply in the U.S., it's not yet available in Canada. We should be getting it TODAY!!! Will post our review.


----------



## findingnemo

Hmm.. I dont think I want waves yet.

One week

Ammonia 4
Nitrite 1
Nitrate 20
Ph 8.2
Sal 1.025

Got some purple spots appearing on my rocks...


http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06248rvp3.jpg


http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06249rmd5.jpg


http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06250ryq9.jpg


http://img413.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06251rbx4.jpg


----------



## findingnemo

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0.25
Sal 1.020 (dropped a bit, I guess from all the RO/DI top offs)

There are pods everywhere all different sizes from "." to "===" big. Got like 12 featherdusters all over the LRs I picked up. But there is also aiptisa 3 i count so far.

Can't wait to get some stuff in the tank... Staring at my LR to see if new stuff pop out is getting a bit boring

Gonna get some nudi to eat those aiptista

A collection of different snails (which i still have to research which ones)
a few scarlet hermits
and some blood/cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Tabatha

I highly recommend Sea-U-Marine for your CUC, they have lots of different critters, many of which you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## findingnemo

Yup,

Ive stopped by there a few times during my researching. Hes got pretty cool livestock.

Ken seems like a nice guy.


----------



## findingnemo

Here is a pic of one of my snails grazing the LR...



Here is are some pics of one of my two hermits shoving the dirty brown stuff covered sand in his mouth and spitting it back out white and clean


----------



## Tabatha

The red hermits are my favorites, I love their eyes! Where's your tank located? Do you have a place where you can sit and observe?


----------



## findingnemo

Heh ya.. They have cool yellow eyes.

My tank is in the basement away from the sun.

There have been times (mostly during the cycling stage) where i just grab a stool and sit infront (like nose against glass) of the tank staring at the rocks like something exciting is going to happen  ... 

And then i come back in the middle of the night like ninja (lol) and creep up on the tank with a flashlight

Thats how I saw the amphipods. Theres all these tubes and critters that come out. There is also something that I only saw once. It was long and black with a little white flower at the end of its tail. I only saw half of its body then it like ran back into the hole in the LR.

I think its a sea cucumber. But scared that it could be one of those fire centipede things.


----------



## Tabatha

Any new updates/corals/photos???


----------



## findingnemo

Nothing much different from my tank.

Gonna wait a while until i put corals...

The fish are still QTing.

But I woke up one day and saw what looked like half of one of my hermits out in the sand 

But a few days later I saw both of them so it was because he was changing skin.

I put some nice looking shells out on the sand and one of the hermits changed shells a couple times and finally found one it liked...



Here it is changing (again) after it just changed shells the night before.



Here it is after the change...



Here it is now...


----------



## Ciddian

LOL they can be picky thats for sure ^^


----------



## findingnemo

Picked up some sexy anemone shrimp.

Here is a pic of them near the torch.



http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06421rp7.jpg

And just some random pics...



http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06416yj6.jpg



http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06417dm9.jpg



http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06411xe6.jpg



http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc06410ug6.jpg


----------



## findingnemo

Some zoom pics... :lol: (the first two pics was before the carbon change the ones after are clear because I just changed my active carbon)


----------



## findingnemo

Thanks to tabatha, I think they are spreading because the base is slowly growing and seems like the are going to split.


----------



## findingnemo

Side Views...



















More pics...


----------



## findingnemo

I cant wait till all those ugly green rocks are purple


----------



## blossom112

awesome tank !!!!


----------



## findingnemo

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone had a great Holiday and New years...

Been busy with work so have not updated in a while. The tank is nice and purple now.

Here are some updated pics...













































Cespitularia sp.












3 head Aussie duncan frag has grown two other heads and now some smaller ones are appearing...


----------



## findingnemo

The bleached frogspawn got its color back (kinda liked the bleached color better)












The lobo has grown pretty big and there is a cool yellow sponge on the side























The 1/4 inch frag has grown a lot...























My favorite guy has doubled in size since I got him...












Can't see everything in this fts (like the anenome who likes to move in between cracks out of site =( ). Gonna do a second bigger tank, and my bro wants a nano...


----------



## Tabatha

WOW! Your tank is stunning! Great job!


----------



## UnderTheSea

Looking great, very nice


----------



## Ciddian

Holy crud! O_O Really nice!


----------



## Prodicus

Thanks for this update. I'm new here and hadn't seen this thread. Fantastic journal!


----------



## blossom112

AWESOME ..........and so nice to see you post ......i was woundering where you were .
Doreen


----------



## conix67

Great tank! Very nice growth! Was wondering if you have fogotten us.

How's your Anemone doing by the way?


----------

